# bow front



## fryingpan (Feb 13, 2011)

I am selling my 30 gallon bow front with the stand hood and light. I am not sure what it is worth. could I get some price quotes please. link below is the tank sorry for the mess in the room my fishy room is under construction..lol

http://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc510/marglarry/newtanks002.jpg


----------

